# I need some help deciding



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

OK. I am getting ready to get a new Apple. My Powermac 667 officially become slow considering the power I can get if I got a new machine. I design web pages, do some video work. Heavy CS work and of course fiddle and play. Here's the question. I can't make up my mind. 17" Mac Book Pro or the bad boy, the mother-of-all-mothers, the Mac Pro. I'm reconverting now that I can play games in Windows on the now undisputed heavyweight champion of powerhouse computing.

I think I want portability. I really am not sure how good the video card is on the Mac Book Pro though. Will it play heavy 3D games if I upgraded to 2Gig of RAM? I think I would like it if I can sit on my couch and play or work. I even think of laying in bed watching the news while finishing up a project or getting ready for work the next day with a presentaion. On-the-other-hand I like power and I like heavy computations done instantly. 

The power in the new Mac Pro would be amazing and everything I would ever want in a machine. I could just imagine burning a DVD and doing heavy photoshop layouts for outdoor advertising (very large). That would be amazing and if I wanted to jump on and say hey to friends all while I'm running the machine at full throttle in other apps. I usually have no less than 6 things at-a-time going on when I work. When I play maybe 2 or 3. Chat, games, internet incase I have to quickly search for a educated response. What should I do. I have a really good monitor already I use it on my gaming machine which will be put up for auction on e-bay. I can hook the laptop up to the monitor at home and get a blutooth keyboard and mouse. The video card you can get with the Mac Pro is killer for graphics and games. I know them all very well. I already know which one would be in the machine if I go that route.

I don't know which one I want. Anyone please weigh in on this and help me decide.


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm pretty much in your sam situation...Mac is so easy t use...but windoze is so poipulatr...hlp? and excuse any typos - my i mac monitor has gone bad.
Apple 2 - loved it. Power Mac 61000, new, but I figurd it outtg... i Mac no suppord...screen is perhaps represenative of the new apple corp?/


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

Forgive my post...not my words at all.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

definitely the Mac pro tower. Dual 2.66 ghz is the best bang per buck setup but go the fatest you can afford. I have a 21 inch iMac core duo and its very nice, but I'd like the power of a Mac pro dual xeon duo and so will you.:up:


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

The MacBook Pros tend to run hotter too. Good luck!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey DOC, funny you should post pretty much the same thoughts that I too am facing... 

Portable* Power* vs. Desktop *POWER *

But, in the end, I've decided [I think... ] to go w/ the MBP - the ability to take this beautiful screaming machine with me, anywhere/everywhere I go... that is what is going to be the ammo that sways me towards that decision, the portability. And, the amount of power that it has is in itself no slacker - esp. if max out the RAM, get the faster HD, etc.. 

Either way, both are awesome choices! :up:


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> The MacBook Pros tend to run hotter too. Good luck!


As in on fire?http://images.techguy.org/smilies/wink.gifhttp://images.techguy.org/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Hey DOC, funny you should post pretty much the same thoughts that I too am facing...
> 
> Portable* Power* vs. Desktop *POWER *
> 
> ...


Say, my daughter uses a Windows-based computer and we've done some traveling with it...borrowing whatever open connections we've run across - hotels, and internet cafes, occassionly a private party (but not on purpose, a private user, that is) - can Macs do that? I understand the 'dangers' of using a public portal.

Thanks,
Truly


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

trulyperris said:


> As in on fire?http://images.techguy.org/smilies/wink.gifhttp://images.techguy.org/smilies/biggrin.gif


LOL... of course, keep in mind that the main fault lies with the battery maker - Sony, that has affected Apple, Dell, etc. Of course, even w/o the battery issue, the laptops are still quite hot


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

trulyperris said:


> Say, my daughter uses a Windows-based computer and we've done some traveling with it... borrowing whatever open connections we've run across - hotels, and internet cafes, occassionly a private party (but not on purpose, a private user, that is) - can Macs do that? I understand the 'dangers' of using a public portal.
> 
> Thanks,
> Truly


Yeap.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

If I were you I would hold off a few weeks. Apple is rumored to be implementing the new Merom chips into their MBs and MBPs.

http://www.macworld.com/news/2006/08/30/merom/index.php


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

...but it wouldn't make a whole lot of difference. I'm more of a follower than a leader...I bought an Apple II in the summer of 1984, about a month before Macs came out. Same with th last of the PowerMacs.

The uninformed who use other systems think we Apple folks are either members of a cult or experts beyond their understanding. I speak for most of us...the veryday Mac user...we just like the simplicity of using a Mac. I hope I don't insult anyone.

My screen is shrinking by the day...less than 4 inches...and unless it's a very familiar website...I can't navigate. I have time this weekend....need to buy a new one now. Southern Calif...my nearest city is Riverside, but I can travel to LA or SD, any advice. please, as to where to buy? I don't want to purchase at a Best Buy, Computer City type plce where they have Apple specialists by appt. I'd like to get a good deal though. And I REALLY need some advice.

Another thought, isn't tere still a command toge a screen shot? ike shift,open apple 3 or something like that?

Truly

Excuse my typosand thanks in advance.


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

...but it wouldn't make a whole lot of difference. I'm more of a follower than a leader...I bought an Apple II in the summer of 1984, about a month before Macs came out. Same with the PowerMacs - me - last to jump on the bandwagon.

The uninformed who use other systems think we Apple folks are either members of a cult or experts beyond their understanding. I speak for most of us...the everyday Mac user...we just like the simplicity of using a Mac. I hope I don't insult anyone.

My screen is shrinking by the day...less than 4 inches...and unless it's a very familiar website...I can't navigate. I have time this weekend....need to buy a new one now. Southern Calif...my nearest city is Riverside, but I can travel to LA or SD, any advice. please, as to where to buy? I don't want to purchase at a Best Buy, Computer City type place where they have Apple specialists by appt. I'd like to get a good deal though. And I REALLY need some advice.

Another thought, isn't there still a command to get a screen shot? Like shift, open apple, #3, or something like that?

Truly

PS. If this is the wrong forum for this...please direct me the appropriate one...many thanks in advance


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Well, to me, it would be like buying a late-model "new" car. It's new but not the latest and greatest.

When I buy my Apple products, I always go through their website. www.apple.com/store


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is long and many pages but it tells you a lot about the Mac Pro.

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2811&p=1

and this here too.

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2816&p=1
Lots of great picture here too.

Be more easy to read if you click on the Print this article link.
You get each in one long page too.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

iMac G5 for the 'lifestyle' life. Built in iSight, iLife 06, iWork 06, Front Row, Dashboard and if you wait lobg enough Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard!


----------

